# piedra de contraste



## alessandra82

Hola,

¿cómo puedo traducir la siguiente frase?

Frase original:

El Calvario es piedra de contraste para calibrar la autencidad de nuestro oro  o la mezquindad de nuestros oropeles.

Mi prueba:
Il Calvario è una pietra di contrasto per valutare l’autenticità del nostro oro o la meschinità dei nostri orpelli. 

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Lo que yo había oído es *piedra de toque*. ¿Será que se refieren a eso?

Piedra de toque.  
_2  Cosa o situación que sirve para *probar o confirmar cierta cualidad, sentimiento, etc., de alguien: ‘Esa será la piedra de toque de su vocación’._


----------



## One1

la cartina al tornasole?


----------



## 0scar

*«* *Del paragon la pietra* a tempo usar conviene:
chi prova e non risolve un seccator diviene;
si rende altrui ridicolo per farsi singolar. *»*
G. Rossini


----------



## One1

0scar said:


> *«* *Del paragon la pietra* a tempo usar conviene:
> chi prova e non risolve un seccator diviene;
> si rende altrui ridicolo per farsi singolar. *»*
> G. Rossini


 già, è anche un'opera di Rossini, "La pietra del paragone".


----------



## infinite sadness

Il diaspro nero, comunemente chiamato "pietra di paragone", è uno delle principali forme cristalline della silice. L'uso del diaspro nero è ciò che ha aperto la strada al metallo come merce di scambio e moneta. Su di una pietra di paragone può essere verificata la purezza di qualsiasi metallo tenero confrontando il colore delle tracce che si formano strofinandovelo sopra, permettendo di risalire rapidamente al contenuto in metallo prezioso.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Il diaspro nero, comunemente chiamato "pietra di paragone", è uno delle principali forme cristalline della silice. L'uso del diaspro nero è ciò che ha aperto la strada al metallo come merce di scambio e moneta. Su di una pietra di paragone può essere verificata la purezza di qualsiasi metallo tenero confrontando il colore delle tracce che si formano strofinandovelo sopra, permettendo di risalire rapidamente al contenuto in metallo prezioso.


 
Il Calvario è *"la pietra di paragone" *per valutare l’autenticità del nostro oro o la meschinità dei nostri orpelli. ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, immagino che sia una metafora cristiana, intendendo per Calvario la via crucis.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, immagino che sia una metafora cristiana, intendendo per Calvario la via crucis.




intendendo per Calvario la via crucis = la Passione di Cristo


----------



## Neuromante

El Calvario no es el Via Crucis. El Calvario es la ¿colina? de la crucifixión


----------



## One1

Neuromante said:


> El Calvario no es el Via Crucis. El Calvario es la ¿colina? de la crucifixión



si, il calvario è la collina del Golgota, che significa "luogo del cranio", dove Gesù venne crocifisso, dopo aver portato la croce fin lassù (episodi ricordati nella "via crucis").


----------



## gatogab

One1 said:


> si, il calvario è la collina del Golgota, che significa "luogo del cranio", dove Gesù venne crocifisso, dopo aver portato la croce fin lassù (episodi ricordati nella "via crucis").




La Via Crucis e la Crocifissione di Cristo sul Monte Calvario viene considerata La Passione di Cristo, che nel "libro religioso" di Alessandra si propone come *"la pietra di paragone"* per valutare l’autenticità del nostro oro o la meschinità dei nostri orpelli.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, il Calvario è il nome del monte, però poi nel linguaggio comune acquista un significato estensivo che comprende l'intera vicenda.


----------



## gatogab

One1 said:


> si, il calvario è la collina del Golgota, che significa "luogo del cranio", dove Gesù venne crocifisso, dopo aver portato la croce fin lassù (episodi ricordati nella "via crucis").


 
*Calvario *es una colina a las afueras de Jerusalén; en latín *"Calvaria"* cuyo significado es "Lugar del Cráneo"
*Gólgota,* en Aramaico *"Gûlgaltâ", = *Lugar del Cráneo


----------



## alessandra82

¿ No es la piedra de toque la "pietra di paragone"?


----------



## otherwise

Por supuesto "Calvario" o Golgota es el nombre del monte en las afueras de Jerusalén, donde Jesús fue crucificado. 

Pero tambien se usa la palabra "calvario" en general para definir un sufrimiento prolungado.

Estoy de acuerdo, con lo que ya te han dicho:

Il calvario è la *pietra di paragone* per valutare l'autenticità del nostro oro o la meschinità dei nostri orpelli.


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es que "un calvario" significa "muchos sufrimientos" mientras que un "vía crucis" significa "mucho sufrimiento y pruebas" pero en un recorrido ya sea existencial, n el tiempo o incluso un viaje. Implica la idea de movimiento y cambio.

Por eso no se debe usar en esta traducción.


----------



## gatogab

otherwise said:


> Por supuesto "Calvario" o Golgota es el nombre del monte en las afueras de Jerusalén, donde Jesús fue crucificado. *...Está escrito en la pregunta "El Calvario", y ese artículo determinativo me dice que es el Calvario de Cristo.*
> *Sin Cristo, ese monte ¿quién sabe si alguien tendría vaga noción de el?*
> Pero tambien se usa la palabra *"calvario"* en general para definir un sufrimiento prolungado.*...estoy de acuerdo con esto: siempre he dicho que las "dobles" en italiano son mi martirio y calvario.*


----------



## honeyheart

Quiero mencionar que en la frase en castellano hay un juego de palabras que me parece que no se conserva en la traducción, con "orpello": la oración original pone en oposición el *oro*, genuino metal precioso, con el *oropel*, que es una mera aleación de color dorado.  Sería algo así como la contraposición entre "gioielli" y "bigiotteria".  ¿Hay alguna palabra en italiano que designe un metal ordinario que se usa como imitación de uno valioso?


P.D.: 





gatogab said:


> *siempre he dicho que las "dobles" en italiano son mi martirio y calvario.*


Se soluciona fácil, GG, utilizando la memoria fotográfica.


----------



## 0scar

_Orpello_ es justamente eso, una aleación.


----------



## honeyheart

Cierto, Oscar. 
Yo había visto esta definición:

*orpello*
nome maschile
falsa apparenza, esteriorità illusoria:
Esempio: _la sua onestà è solo un orpello_


Y no había visto ésta:

*orpello* s.m.
1 Lega di rame, zinco e stagno simile per colore all'oro SIN similoro: 
_rivestimento di o_.


Allora mi scuso, ragazzi, come non detto!


----------

